# Johann Joachim Quantz - Flute Concerto in D major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Performers: Claire Guimond (Flute) with the Arion Baroque Orchestra conducted by Alexander Weimann.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

That was a great virtuoso performance of one of Quantz's many great flute concertos in the Italian Baroque style. It is not hard to hear the similarities with the work of Vivaldi, who also composed many flute concertos, though not so many as Quantz.


----------

